# Stubborn ?



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Websters dictionary ; Stubborn ... unreasonably or perversely unyielding .

My preferred term to describe this sort of behavior is ...
OPPORTUNISTIC ... by definition is ... "Exploiting chances offered by immediate circumstances without reference

to moral principle."

It has been said by many people that dogs can be "stubborn." Many ethologists believe that this is an inaccurate

description. When people are experiencing problem behaviors with their dogs , they quite often are not

communicating with their dog in a way they clearly understand. Consequently, people think they just have a

stupid, "stubborn", or reactive dog. "Stubborn " is one of those red flag words that come up in the "terms to

avoid" for finding a reputable dog trainer. 
When a dog does not come when called , they are not being "stubborn", they simply are being opportunistic ,ie

finding something more appealing than what we're asking of them. It's a case of what is more reinforcing for

them. Dogs are not capable of being stubborn as that would mean they are capable of developing a reasoned

argument not to do something. I like this analysis from L.C. Kelley from Psychology Today ..."That's one example

of the wrong kind of anthropomorphism. Another is that far too many people abandon their dogs because they're

perceived as "stubborn," "willful," or "disobedient," all anthropomorphisms. The truth is, dogs can't be obedient

or disobedient because even though it's something they're exceptionally good at, dogs themselves don't know what

the concept of obedience means. They only know that when their emotions are aligned with their owners' desires

they "feel" like doing what their owners want them to. That's all".

Here is a great article on "stubborn dogs" 
http://smartdog.typepad.com/smart_dog/2010/06/how-to-deal-with-a-stubborn-dog-full-article.html

If we believe our dogs are doing something "just to be stubborn" we are misinterpreting their intentions or motives. Instead we need to reinforce their training and not give them such labels. Actually we are the ones that can be STUBBORN.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great article, Dave!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Karen. Well if anyone knows about this ,you do.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the article. We just started at a new training facility and it's a whole new ballgame. A lot more distractions. Had to go back to basics on a few things. Too many things....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on there Rita. Good for you. Take it on the road.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love this article!


----------

